# 2013 Deleted/New Cardio/Interventional/Category III codes



## jewlz0879 (Oct 8, 2012)

See attachment


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Oct 8, 2012)

jewlz0879 said:


> See attachment



Julie,
Thank you very much for posting this.  It is what I have been looking for.  Thanks for making my week!

Thanks again,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Oct 9, 2012)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Julie,
> Thank you very much for posting this.  It is what I have been looking for.  Thanks for making my week!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC



Julie,
 Same here. Thank you!


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 9, 2012)

Jim Pawloski said:


> Julie,
> Thank you very much for posting this.  It is what I have been looking for.  Thanks for making my week!
> 
> Thanks again,
> Jim Pawloski, CIRCC





So happy to help. I get the same way!!! I can't wait to read it and mark all my new books. Guess I'm passonate for coding like that! Love seeing the same passion.


----------



## jewlz0879 (Oct 9, 2012)

You're most welcome, Theresa! So glad I can help my fellow coders. Enjoy!


----------



## sarahkoz610 (Oct 15, 2012)

*list of 2013*

Would you be able to tell me where I can find a complete LIST of the new 2013 deleted , new, or revised codes?


----------



## dpeoples (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks a bunch Julie!


----------



## jhcpc09 (Oct 18, 2012)

Thank you so much!!!  I've been waiting to hear what it was going to look like.  can't wait to get the book and read the new guidelines.


----------



## Marianne1 (Oct 19, 2012)

Many thanks!  I've also been looking for this.


----------



## mitchellde (Oct 19, 2012)

sarahkoz610 said:


> Would you be able to tell me where I can find a complete LIST of the new 2013 deleted , new, or revised codes?



This would be Appendix B of the 2013 AMA CPT book.  I know of no other way to obtain this information.


----------

